# Need some guidance....



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

Iâ€™m a complete newbie to fly fishing. I bought a cheapo combo from Cabelaâ€™s to use at the coast. 9 foot long, 8 weight pole with reel and forward weighted line. I will be fishing at our cabin on the Peninsula, off the jetty rocks at night under green lights. Mostly trout, up to 22-24 inches, small reds, and occasionally a flounder or two.

My questions....

Is this rod big enough?

Is floating line the best?

What size leader and tippet should I use?

What flies would you suggest?

Thanks for your help!

Eric


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

1. yes 2. depending on depth of water but most likely no. sinking or intermediate would be better 3. tapered with 12 to 20lb tippet should be plenty 4. clousers, decievers and other fish imitations and maybe some shrimp flies .......... goodluck


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you talking about the old Army WWII Airbase just above POC? 

Iâ€™ve been to a friendâ€™s cabin at the landing strip there a few times. Thatâ€™s a great place for a fly rod and 9â€™ 8 weight and floating line is what I used except walking the jetties. I had a 10 weight and a sink tip for that, but never ran into anything that I needed the 10 weight for. I didnâ€™t spend a lot of time (I could have spent all day, the host had other plans) on the rocks. Caught a few Spanish mackerel and a drum walking the rocks on clousers. Have some heavier 30# or more fluorocarbon bite tippet handy for the Smacks. 

One the bayside, thereâ€™s lots of good wading with a couple of nice lakes off the bay moving up towards Green and good fishing. Iâ€™ve been there only in October and thereâ€™s great sight casting opportunities in the lakes then. I used a version of redfish crack pretty much the whole time. I did try some VIP poppers at sighted reds, but didnâ€™t get any takers. I think I have a photo or two of the redfish crack. 

I also waded out in the bay to about thigh deep and caught a mixed bag of reds, flounder, Drum, ladyfish, and trout. I used the same crack. My friend waded next to me and caught the same fish except drum on paddle tails. Nine foot leaders are fine. I usually tie mine a little longer just so I donâ€™t have to re-tie in tippet all of the time. 16#-20#, 0X to 02X fluorocarbon is usually what I like.

The fish are all from the Airport flats and I just walked over from the cabin we were in.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Are you a newbie to fly casting too? If so, Hoo Boy!!! I suggest you get some professional help in casting as well. Otherwise, chances are you might frustrate yourself right out of the sport. It is of utmost importance to have someone watch you cast, so that you can correct your mistakes before they become bad habits. And as already suggested, if you want to be fishing around jetties (or any deeper water) a sinking line will suit your needs much better. With that in mind, learn to do a roll cast, as this is usually the best way to get a sunken fly line back to the surface so that you can pick it up off the water and make a normal cast.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The good news about those jetties is there isnâ€™t any walk up, drive up traffic and when Iâ€™ve been there weâ€™ve pretty much had the place to ourselves. I was talking to my friendâ€™s son and they recently sight casted with conventional tackle many reds there at the rocks, some good ones too. 

If you can get the idea that the weight of the line loads the rod and not the fly and the keep the rod tip on a plane, you will get the basics. Google Bill Gammel fly casting and he has some excellent videos of the concepts. Thereâ€™s lots of videos on casting and they really do help. Personally, I donâ€™t think fly casting is rocket science and you donâ€™t have to have perfect form to make it work. Thereâ€™s plenty of perfectionists in fly fishing, but having that personality is not a requirement. 

Keep the wind on your off side shoulder and you ought to be alright, but you might mash down the barbs just in case!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Not that the OP asked for a lesson, but since he did say he's a beginner here's a link to the first of several Bill Gammel videos on casting.






Green light fishing off the jetties, I think your eight weight with floating line should be good with the fish being close to the surface feeding.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Karstopo's got it down, very good advice as well as Permit Rat's about learning to cast. Bill Gammel's videos helped me a great deal to clean up my self taught style of casting. Just get out there and do it, it will be little frustrating at first but the more you learn how to manage your line, the more it will come together. Night time is a little tough to learn casting because you can't see the line on your back cast as well, I would try to get in some daytime practice first. An 8 wt is great for our Texas coast and WF floating line is usually sufficient for water 10' or less. I would not worry about specific tapers on fly lines until you have got your casting down and have decided what will work for what your fishing for. I have caught trout under lights mostly using Clousers with heavy dumbbell eyes. Have fun, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thought I would post this about leaders and fly tying from past post. Hope it helps.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2358338
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2357578
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2154713


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Go for it- what you have will work fine. Go to the Orvis Learning Center

http://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/

Lots of good info there.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, that was all very helpful info!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I hate to say this, mostly because the advice came from people whose information I have learned to respect quite a lot here. But I have to disagree with a complete novice using fishing videos when learning how to fly cast. The main reason is that a video will not tell you, if/when you are doing something wrong and what to do to correct the error. IMO you have to have someone watching what you are doing and then help you make corrections. Without this benefit, your mistakes are likely to become bad habits and they can be very difficult to break.

I guess that in my original post, I used the word, "professional" when referring to casting instruction and this was in error too. You don't necessarily have to enroll in a casting school, especially if you have a friend who is an accomplished caster and willing to spend time with you and watch what you do. Truth is, there are fly fishermen out there who can cast circles around some of these so-called "instructors." 

This is my opinion.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with Permit Rat and novices relying solely on videos. I started out with just the Joan Wulff video, but once I signed up for proper lessons, I found that I had many areas to correct. Not that the videos are not useful, but a CCI (or other experienced caster) can move you along MUCH faster.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Iâ€™ve got a neighbor from Pennsylvania who is an accomplished fly fisherman and has volunteered to help me with casting. I live about three blocks from Brushy Creek in Round Rock, which is a very popular fly fishing destination in the Austin area, so I guess Iâ€™ll take him up on his offer.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> I hate to say this, mostly because the advice came from people whose information I have learned to respect quite a lot here. But I have to disagree with a complete novice using fishing videos when learning how to fly cast. The main reason is that a video will not tell you, if/when you are doing something wrong and what to do to correct the error. IMO you have to have someone watching what you are doing and then help you make corrections. Without this benefit, your mistakes are likely to become bad habits and they can be very difficult to break.
> 
> I guess that in my original post, I used the word, "professional" when referring to casting instruction and this was in error too. You don't necessarily have to enroll in a casting school, especially if you have a friend who is an accomplished caster and willing to spend time with you and watch what you do. Truth is, there are fly fishermen out there who can cast circles around some of these so-called "instructors."
> 
> This is my opinion.


Being new to this crazy addiction I agree. Videos have helped me to be able to cast but not well. I would like to get some instruction. Can anyone here recommend a good teacher or would anyone here like to help a rookie ? I live in Missouri City but will gladly travel. TIA


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

tx8er said:


> Being new to this crazy addiction I agree. Videos have helped me to be able to cast but not well. I would like to get some instruction. Can anyone here recommend a good teacher or would anyone here like to help a rookie ? I live in Missouri City but will gladly travel. TIA


There are several to learn from. Especially up in your area. A good place to start would be for you to go to Bayou City Anglers and talk to them or the crew at Orvis at the Galleria Area. They each should know of several instructors in the Houston Area.

I like Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing in Rockport. But that may be a bit far away from you.

Dave


----------

